# An alle Firmen aus der "Angelbranche"



## Anglerboard-Team (22. März 2002)

Große Popularität (momentan zwischen 60.000 und 80.000 Seitenaufrufe/Tag, Traffic weit über 20 GB/Monat) verursacht im Internet auch große Kosten. 

Deswegen bietet Anglerboard.de allen Firmen aus der „Angelbranche“ und Firmen, die ihre Produkte oder Dienstleistungen Anglern anbieten möchten, viele Möglichkeiten der Zusammenarbeit. 

Nicht einfach nur verkaufen oder simple Werbung: 
Helfen auch Sie mit, Anglerboard.de langfristig finanziell zu sichern und profitieren Sie auch dadurch von dem guten Image einer Firma, die unser AB unterstützt. 

Damit die Angler weiterhin im Internet eine unabhängige Adresse haben, wo sie unzensierte Informationen rund ums Angeln bekommen und austauschen können. 

Wir bitten auch alle Angler, ihre Händler auf diese Möglichkeit hinzuweisen.

Bei Interesse einfach eine Mail an 

marketing@anglerboard.de

wir setzen uns mit Ihnen in Verbindung.


----------



## Kalle (21. Juni 2002)

Hab vor 3Wochen mal Hakuma angeschrieben und auf das Angelboard aufmerksam gemacht, und siehe da ich sehe ein Banner von Hakuma auf dem Anglerboard.
Freut mich, das ich ein wenig dazu beitragen konnte,das noch mehr Firmen das Angelboard nutzen. :z  :z  :z  :z  :z


----------

